# OUTSTANDING TRAVEL PHOTOGRAPHY



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

My photo 'Sunset City' is featured in the beautiful @RoughGuides blog 'OUTSTANDING TRAVEL PHOTOGRAPHY' check it out here http://www.roughguides.com/article/outstanding-travel-photography-our-favourite-images-from-picfair/ …

cheers

b


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, some really great shots there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

they are all excellent including yours, but the first "mother and son" is stunning, i have a good camera, but its beyond my comprehension sadly  it must feel good though to have your work included like that, well done


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

some really nice photos there also think the mother and son is superb.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Quite nice. They all make anything I do look like a steaming pile. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------

